# some adult red pics ;)



## BSM (Aug 10, 2011)

couple pics of some of my reds

male (doesnt like it outside)
first two pics, hes a nice bright red/orange color
[attachment=3031]
[attachment=3032]

female
next two pics outside

[attachment=3033]
[attachment=3034]


one from previous thread that the guy said was male, as you see from the female above they both have the same color scheme and not colorfully like the male. Looks female to me but does have a little thicker tail base then my female but skinnier then her. Very relaxed too, it doesnt have the 8x4x3 like the pair above but in a few months it will 
[attachment=3035]
[attachment=3036]
[attachment=3037]

Based on the last three pics what due you say male or female


Bryan
[attachment=3031]


----------



## reptastic (Aug 12, 2011)

That 3rd tegu definately looks male, they all look good


----------

